# Any Women Predator Hunters?



## LadyHunter

Hi All!

I'm just starting to get into predator hunting with my husband and wanted to know if there were any other ladies into predator hunting!

Any good advice for getting started as a woman? Do you hunt with your husband? Do you make a "girls" day out of it? (if not... hmmm, that might actually be fun







)

Any tips or tricks that you know works but your hubby doesn't believe??









Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Tommy

LadyHunter,
Hey, glad to see more women taking to the field! My girlfriend just got started hunting with me this year, and she is really getting hard core into it! It started by taking her shed hunting, and letting her find a few nice antlers, then trail cameras, then a bow. That was just deer season. While sitting in the stand I called in a coyote, but missed him. Now she goes calling with me just about every time I go. She doesn't actually want to shoot, she likes running the camera for me and taking still pics of the dogs/cats coming in. My best advice is...no matter how annoyed/frustrated we guys get with the lack of experience just take a deep breath and remember when you didn't know much. I keep it fun, and let her learn. She is rapidly becoming one of the best hunters I have hunted with.


----------



## LadyHunter

Thanks for replying Tommy! You should have her hop on here & post! I have been out w/ my hubby a few times to scout areas.... I'm ready to get all my gear together & get out there & start hunting!

I'm not opposed to actually shooting the predators, after all, essentially they are a nuisance to most, why not eradicate them?

It's funny because I was always worried about hunting, because I didn't want to "out perform" my hubby...







anyone else feel that way?? There's nothing worse than "out hunting" / "out shooting" a man!







LOL ~ I don't know about you, but it seems I beat him at every game I play, why should hunting be any different????







Beginners Luck, I guess....

I hope to hear from some other women hunters! I'd like to hear how y'all feel


----------



## Songdog

My daughter is my predator hunting buddy she hunts every chance she gets. 14 and got her prioirities right Daddy first LOL


----------



## sonofdsouth72

my wife goes with me when she can .


----------



## notsocurly

Hi! I just started hunting, LOVING it! My man and I are new to predator hunting, we have been doing alot of scouting. Many good places to try calling some in ( weather hasn't been cooperating so much. Snow all the time... hope to chat soon!


----------



## Mr Mike

My daughter just started hunting went to hunters safety course, been Deer hunting and pig hunting with me. She loves shooting the AR but her fav is an old .22LR Glenfield/Marlin Model#25. She is going to start coyote hunting with me this weekend weather permitting! I introduced her to shooting sticks, she is hooked. My wife shot a 350lb Hog 2 years ago, with a crossbow, now she has voiced an interest in going with me in calling in a coyote. They really don't like me practicing calling in the house.


----------



## dogstuffer

good luck to you ladyhunter. i've been trying to get my girlfriend out with me but she hasn't gone yet.although she will go deer & dove hunting with me.and we do enjoy doing that together. i really don't mind too much if she does better then me but i am new to yote hunt and can use any good advice possible.


----------



## coyogirl

I just started hunting with my husband in the fall. Actually called one in and of course I missed it, but the adrenalin rush was well worth the trip! Since then, we have called in a bobcat and that was exciting. Glad to see there are other women dog hunters out there.


----------



## ReidRH

My Wife Loves to deer hunt with me, but I havent mentioned predator hunting to her yet, Mainly due to the fact I am just getting started myself. I am hoping to get her in on the PH scene also. She is a Corporate Manager and Hunting Time Really helps Her Unwind. Good Luck and Good Hunting.


----------



## MichelleB

I hunt with my husband when I can, but I'm so backed up in the shop right now I just can't find time to go.


----------



## PurePredator

I even made a custom pink acrylic call for a guys wife up in North Dakota... and the pictures prove the coyotes didnt care who was pulling the trigger or if the call was pink.....

Great shooting Ladies...

Mike 
Pure Predator Calls
www.purepredator.com


----------



## Makwa

My wife predator hunts, heck she hunts everything including moose and bear and has been my main hunting partner for 20 years. She does not like forums though and won't participate on them. I don't much either.

Have fun LadyHunter.


----------



## nmpat

My girlfiend goes out with me alot and really enjoys it.


----------



## LadyHunter

It's nice to see all the other ladies hunting! I have to confess.... I've been about 4 times with my husband so far. We haven't seen anything. Heard them calling back once or twice, but that's about it. But I will confess, I can't technically shoot them yet - I still have to do the hunters safety course. But it's still neat to get to go and get in a little hunting experience as I had never been before.

I did get to go to the range & help sight in the rifles.... Ohhh... I can't wait to get a coyote with one of them!

Thanks for sharing the pics Mike! I does help to know I'm not the only crazy wife hunting coyotes


----------



## FLTrapper

I'm a woman hunter (and taxidermist!) I have actually just gotten started in hunting but I've been doing taxidermy since I was 12. So far I have only hunted wild hogs but this September I will be going on my first deer hunt, in South Carolina. Sometime I'd like to try predator hunting too.


----------



## Cliffy

My daughter just became interested in firepower recently. At the range where I shoot regulary, she was accepted readily. A NRA Certified Chief Range Safety Officer took her under his wing, starting her out with .22 LR pistols, and finally developing her into a .44 Magnum shooter. She told me later that .44 Magnums are her favorite and her fifty foot target hits proved her gained prowess. My daughter lives in Colorado, but she was pistol-trained in Michigan. My daughter is now a strapped/Colorado/jogger unfearful of Cougar attacks. Cliffy


----------



## Cliffy

Jessica Brooks of Barnes Bullets in Utah, seems the queen of predator hunting to date. Even Coni Brooks, my female idol of many years, seems slightly paled by my new queen of ballistics, Jessica. Cliffy


----------



## Fur_Taker_.223

Glad to see more women in the woods. I think it is a great idea to get your wife, GF, and your kids into the sport. I recently got my wife into bird hunting. She loves it. Especially goose. I cant talk her into deer yet. But I am trying. And as for the post above of Jessica from barnes, Keep up the great work !!!! I love your varmint grenades. AWSUME, AWSUME bullets. No fur tear up's.
And my hat goes off to all you women hunters. Keep up the great work.


----------



## moladihunter

I am a lady hunter also. I even make call lanyards and my husband makes calls. I also am one of the organizers of a coyote calling event here in Missouri. I sometimes hunt with my husband. A lot of times I go solo. I also have another female friend who partnered up with me at the last 2 calling contest I done.


----------



## PurePredator

Moladi.... Now thats what Im talking about...

Maybe a all "ladies only" hunt might be in order... Or at least the ladies have to pull the trigger... That would be cool...


----------



## swamper

nice to see all the gals in the sport .wish my wife would come with me sometime oh well can't have everthing


----------



## Cliffy

Truly, my wife is not a hunter, not even a cougar. She does her thing and I hunt predators. We co-exist in bliss, since she never poohs-poohs my fishing/hunting desires. She saved my life during my massive heart-attack, so I know she didn't want to see me go away. She's my perfect mate, with the exception that she's a pure city gal. I'd have to hog-tie her to get her to sleep in a tent. Cliffy


----------



## Cliffy

I just finished a flyfishing class with Ann Miller as the instructor. I expected to learn nothing new, but wowser! She is beyond knowledgeable and I actually learned some new things regarding flycasting! Flygirls.ws taught me a lot in just four sessions. Never think you know-it-all! Although I'm a guy, I'm now a member of Flygirls. I'm still a member of NRA and a certified range safety officer, but I enjoy fishing also. Guys and Gals can enjoy the same sports, or so I am learning. Cliff, drop over and see me some time.


----------



## JTKillough

My wife is my best freind and hunting partner. Although she chooses not to do any of the shooting (does not like the thought of taking a life, and thats fine) she is crack shot at the range. She comes along every chance she gets and is the best side-kick I could have.


----------



## swamper

boy i am glad to see all the wemons here that hunt sure wish mine would go with me


----------



## coyogirl

Hey swamper...have you asked her nicely? My husband never asked me if I wanted to go, but once I showed that I really wanted to go, we've been going ever since. I love being in the woods with him and enjoying the outdoors, even on the days that we don't call anything in. Maybe she would enjoy it once she got out and actually had a coyote come sit in her lap...ah the adrenaline rush!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

DANG!!! All the Good hunt'en gals are married


----------



## Cliffy

Talk about a scant response! Apparently most women are not into a mans' game, or they're shy to admit their prowess afield. Cliffy


----------



## moladihunter

I think most women haven't be introduced to the fun of it. I have deer hunted for years and just got seriously in to predator hunting about 5 years ago. Now slowly my other female friends are getting into it. I know of several male hunters that have just gotten into it too. 
I have a friend until last year hadn't even deer hunted by herself. Now I've gotten her into rifle hunting, archery and she talking now that she wants to predator hunt too. It's just a matter of someone telling them about it and showing them the ropes. Now my friends husband jokes about needing to get a second job to pay for all the equipment my friend wants. LOL. My husband warned me the other day when I was wanting to buy my own 4 wheeler that my friends husband might get upset cause she'll want one too.


----------



## Cliffy

I think "LADY" predator hunters is a female turn-off. Being a "MALE," I just assume that predator hunters do not like to be labeled via sexual birth. Male or Female, we all are individuals regarding 
exploits in the field. I've known many females in Utah and Wyoming who hunt, yet labeling them "ladies" as opposed to "men" wouldn't gain their desire to be called "Ladies of the Hunt." Athena, Goddess of the Hunt, may not even respond to this post. Cliffy


----------



## youngdon

Wow, Perhaps you should have started your post with "I assume" ! I on the other hand know a few who are proud to call themselves LADY hunters. As an example I'll ask you to check out the post before yours. I don't know her but she chose her own screen name.


----------



## gonefishn

My girl friend likes to go when its daylight and she can stay in the truck and read.


----------



## On a call

gonefishn said:


> My girl friend likes to go when its daylight and she can stay in the truck and read.


Will she help you drag out a bou or other game ?


----------



## gonefishn

She stays in the truck where its warm.


----------



## ambush

Hi everybody , my wife is my best freind and loves being in the woods all the time . she has her own guns and stuff . I am really a lucky guy . she took her first whitetail buck this year and still has not come off of cloud nine yet . It was awesome .. she look's happy ! thank's


----------



## On a call

Nice Enchore too ! Yep she is a lucky gal almost as much as you !

Now who gut the deer ?


----------



## ambush

Well I can't lie , I did but she dragged the deer by herself to the truck .


----------



## youngdon

Congrats to her on a nice buck !!


----------



## Mattuk

Roberta loves coming out and sitting in a highseat with me, even though she brings me no luck and all the deer bug out of the area!


----------



## On a call

Matt...have patients, there will be a day when you will say, look at the luck you brought me Roberta ! Some how I think you are blessed anyhow.

Ambush....I have say, " Good for You ". My Son and Daughter deer hunt ( some where here there are photos of them ). When my daughter shot her first deer a nice spike. My son was the first one to pipe and say...Dad...May I gut it for her ! Gotta love that !


----------



## Mattuk

Brian you can't say things like that I'll never hear the end of it!


----------



## ambush

shooting and hunting , camping seem's to keep a family close . good to be an american !! 2nd amendment RIGHTS keep's us beleiveing in our freedom and our wive's and kid's insure's it . old enough to know better -young enough to ignore it ! thank's:camp:


----------



## On a call

Yes, I agree ambush.

Matt....Perhaps it is better to let a sleeping dog lay.


----------



## Mattuk

I think your spot on Ambush! Something that sometimes gets lost. I don't have any friends who's girlfriends come out stalking with them. We go camping on wildlife photography trips together, everything.


----------



## Smoody

This the "Coyote Queen" my wife Maria. She is in the thick of all Tubmill Trout Club's annual "BIG DOG" and "COYOTE BASH" hunts. Usually held in January and March. Go to www.tubmilltroutclub.org and check out all our coyote hunt results and our "TOP TOM" spring gobbler hunt results or check us on facebook


----------



## youngdon

Smoody, a warm welcome to you and the "Coyote Queen" Maria. Nice dog in that pic, thanks for sharing, and we look forward to more.


----------



## Mattuk

to both of you!


----------



## bones44

folks !!


----------



## bar-d

Welcome to PT Smoody and CQ.


----------



## Antlerz22

Welcome Smoody and CQ, nice yote--thx for sharing!


----------



## hassell

Welcome also to PT, nice looking yote.


----------



## Furtaker

Welcome the PT! Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Somehow I missed this post earlier Welcome Smoody and Coyote-Queen------------Real nice dog--congrads----------and Happy Hunt'en to all our Lady Hunters- Welcome to PT----Nice Buck Anna------sb*


----------

